
It does not look like C++ ranges should be shipping - blux
https://twitter.com/dotstdy/status/1281490521307971584
======
db48x
I'm finding it harder and harder to even read C++. On the one hand I haven't
used it in some years, but on the other hand it seems to be getting a lot more
complex.

